# BUILD YOUR SHIRT websites



## mardiv (May 12, 2008)

I know they cost a lot and I have gotten a few quotes but I was just curious if anyone knew who designed CustomInk.com's website. Or know of companies/people that know how to build websites where the customer can see what they are adding (text/photos). I found a really great site but of course the designer is on sabbatical for 2 years!

Thanks so much!


----------



## goodwear (Jul 10, 2007)

mardiv said:


> I know they cost a lot and I have gotten a few quotes but I was just curious if anyone knew who designed CustomInk.com's website. Or know of companies/people that know how to build websites where the customer can see what they are adding (text/photos). I found a really great site but of course the designer is on sabbatical for 2 years!
> 
> Thanks so much!


 One thing I know is they started 9 years ago, so they have $millions invested in IT/Software. I know they have grown and venture to guess they are over $50MM at this stage-hard to compete with that, but thry Technologo.com for starters


----------



## martinwoods (Jul 20, 2006)

Hi Steve I tried to reply to you but your pm box is full. Thanks for the website info.


----------



## mtmob (Apr 21, 2007)

Well actually they arent very hard to compete with and let me tell you why they specialize in big orders and charge a whole lot for small orders so if you can figure out a way to charge less for small order then you can compete with them on that part and the way i look at it is every great empire comes to an end so by all means handle your business there is plenty of money in it for everyone....

As for their site well there really isnt anything fancy to their site they use alot of html rather than flash which gets them to the top of every search engine.

Now to the fun part the flash designer that you are talking about can be purchased from another company that charges like $900.00 and then like $50 bucks to host the designer on their server I know of a comapany here is their link....

design tool - designer - t shirt - ad specialties - expertLogo 

Good Luck


----------

